# Some more Photography!!



## Eddie_uv777 (Jun 7, 2007)

ok so a while back there was a post on photography, don't know if I posted it, or someone else did, but heres round #2


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2007)

Not bad at all!!


----------



## Bound (Jun 7, 2007)

The last one is a very cool abstract!


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 7, 2007)

Very cool.. Would you happen to have a higher resolution version of that last one? It'd make a very cool desktop background


----------



## Eddie_uv777 (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah man I'll upload a higher resolution one





that good enough?


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/18567-photography-thread.html


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2007)

Great pics, btw.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice pics.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 8, 2007)

Eddie_uv777 said:


> yeah man I'll upload a higher resolution one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, man. I love that shot!


----------



## swedenuck (Jun 8, 2007)

Eddie_uv777 said:


>



It's the fury before the uni-brow


----------



## playstopause (Jun 8, 2007)

You like macro lens, don't you?


----------



## Eddie_uv777 (Jun 8, 2007)

thank's guy 

I decided to take a shot of my bro today


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 9, 2007)

I quite like the Flower and the shot of the wall


----------

